# Wife Asked Me to Streak



## Tomzzz (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello, everyone. I'm new here and this is probably your first time to receive a post on this subject, but here goes. I'm 53, my wife is 45. She is involved with helping out with a group of older ladies (mostly 60+) that she has befriended that gather to talk about gardening, crafts and whatever older ladies discuss and/or do. She helps with planning, transportation, etc. Most are widowed although some have husbands. Recently, as they were discussing the upcoming 70th b-day of one of the ladies, she was asked what she wanted as far as a party. She said she wanted some streakers to appear to liven up the event. It was reportedly said in a sort of joking way, apparently just as a comical answer. My wife and another lady have told the group that they will make the arrangements and the group is under the assumption that they will hire some young guys from a ladies' club or something similar. All of the ladies are aware, so it has been established that nobody will be offended. They have actually recruited (unbeknownst to the rest of the group) the husband of one of the members and another man whom I believe is widowed. These guys are both well over 60 and one I know for a fact is a rather large man. Both of these men are amused and more than willing to do the streak and don't seem to be nervous about it at all. My wife has asked that I join them, saying that at 5'8" and over 220 pounds, I will fit right in to the scheme. I asked if we would be getting a thong or maybe a fig leaf and she said no, that would not be a streak. Only a party hat is allowed, I am told, but our appearance will be short, maybe 30 seconds if not less. I was shocked to learn that my wife doesn't mind these ladies seeing me in my birthday suit while participating in this prank. She says I won't be the center of attention because there will be two other men with me, also naked except for the party hats. I asked where these hats are going to be worn, by the way and was sad to learn they will be on our heads. I'm undecided about this but my wife really wants me to go along and I don't want to be a wet blanket. It does sound like fun in a way, I must admit as I have never done anything like this before. I'm curious whether ladies on this board would approve of your husband (or boyfriend) doing something like this and if men who read this would do it, should I just be a good sport? I'd like some input here. Any and all opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

When it comes to sex and sexuality only do what you are comfortable to want to do. If you feel it is okay by you then go for it. If you feel offended then by all means don't.

draconis


----------



## Immortalone (Mar 5, 2008)

Would have to agree with draconis on this one. You can't put your feelings of being uneasy to the side just to pull a prank for some one.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Tomzzz~You are right...I've never seen this topic posted before! It sounds like innocent fun, but to be the one 'streaking' wouldn't sound fun to me at all (and no, I would not be good with my husband participating) If you are uneasy about the whole idea, but would go along happily with a compromise (wearing a speedo, etc) I would let your wife know what you'd be comfortable with. If as she says, you won't be the center of attention a little cover up shouldn't make much difference. I think the women will get the same kick out of it whether or not one of the men is or isn't fully naked. If she really wants fully naked men, it would probably be a better idea to just hire them out.


----------



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh now that is funny and CUTE!!! I'd do what I could to get my husband to do it... where's the harm in it?? The old ladies probably haven't seen that stuff in quite a while and you'd make them pretty happy!! As for my husband doing it... well, probably not at our age now, we're a bit younger than you guys. Maybe someday he would. He's shy too. Yeah, my bottom line is "where's the harm in it??". there is none. 

Maybe a good alternative would be to take the ladies to a strip club!!! Just be careful... if it's a gay strip club you're going to have to call ahead to get permission for ladies to get in as some gay men get very offended at women looking at men. Wouldn't that be a hell of a night out. I know our local strip club used to have once/month only male dancers (for women, not the gay thing). They said they had to have extra security on hand b/c it was the wildest nights they had there. Women get pretty out of hand at that stuff. =)

But this is a good post... I'll be following this.. you HAVE to let us know what you decide. =)


----------



## Gunny376 (Apr 13, 2008)

Yea, I'd do it? But on on condition! That they've played Ray Stevens' "They Call It The Streak" at full volume as I went streaking across!

It would have to be a set-up deal, in a secluded place, where others wouldn't be offended, though, and in consideration of those that weren't in on it, and there weren't any children of any age around?

My concern wouldn't be for myself, nor the older women? But innoncent by standers that weren't in on what was going on?


----------



## Tomzzz (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey there, all. Thanks for all of your input. 

I've already requested a speedo, thong, jockstrap, or at least a second party hat, to no avail. But it does help to not be the only one there. 

I've already been assured that the event will be private and anyone present will be advised ahead of time. It will be done at the home of one of the members of the group in a very large game-room type area at the back of her house. The b-day girl is somewhat in the dark, though. One thing I learned this morning that I wasn't aware of when I first posted is that the other married guy that has volunteered his services is the husband of the b-day girl! She only knows that she may very well get what she asked for, but has no clue who. I think I'm convinced to do it just to be able to see her face when he comes out. We may need to have a paramedic on hand with some coronary equipment.

I'm assured this will go off as smoothly as possible and my bare time will not be over a half minute or so.

Hey, bhappy, you're my most enthusiastic supporter so far, keep up the encouragement, lol.


----------



## Tomzzz (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot: Thanks, Gunny for the idea of playing the Ray Stevens streak song. If nobody's thought of that, I'll suggest it. They'll love it.


----------



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

Honestly if I was there I wouldn't mind my husband being part of the prank. I don't honestly think that he would do it because he is just to shy.


----------



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh Tomzzz... sounds like you've got good spirits about it now. Just a few things...

why not practice in private for a bit, then some night when it's just you and the wife and she's preoccupied, try it on her!!! That should help build up the confidence!! 

It's not like you've been asked to perform any "services" for this woman, or any of them, just simply run through the room naked for a bit. Sounds like it's all in good fun to me. 

How bout some alcohol before hand to loosen you up a bit... I'm sure that would help, just don't have too much and pass out in front of them!!! LOL Then there's no telling where the party will turn!!! lol

What if you added your own little touch to the streak as well... something your wife doesn't know about, like get yourself some silly string (one in each hand maybe?? or too much??) and spray it at everyone as you run through??!! Maybe that would distract them some from your shy parts. Or some of those party confetti cans... that'd be festive and a distraction as well. 

Yeah, it just sounds innocent to me. Just fun. Not hurting anyone. Keep us posted. When is this birthday event supposed to happen?? =)


----------



## stav (Feb 5, 2008)

LOL Tomzzz, i think it's a brilliant idea, and as long as you are not really unhappy about it go ahead..

Should be a bit of an ego boost that your Mrs is proud to have you displayed in front of her friends... It means she is happy with your looks and not ashamed of your 'love handles'

I bet you have fun too.. enjoy... oh... and can we have photos?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

have fun, 

ps I don't need any photos.


draconis


----------



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

oooOOOooo.... PHOTOS... yeah, now that would be fun!!! hehehehe


----------



## mollyL (Dec 31, 2007)

Um....sure. Well, the first law of medicine is "First, do no harm.", and as has stated before:"Where's the harm?" Your wife doesn't care, and you seem to be getting a tingle over it, so why not?


----------



## Tomzzz (Apr 15, 2008)

Greetings, everyone. I don't know what condition my spirits are in, but I definitely have a support group, lol!!!

The issue of cameras came up early in this deal. Since the group thinks hired people will be doing this, they think there is a policy against photography, therefore they aren't supposed to bring photo equipment. I just don't want to end up on the internet or something. However, my wife has said she wants to snap a few and that's OK since we will be in possession of them all. 

I don't know if this would be an ego builder since none of us guys look like Brad Pitt or George Clooney, very much the opposite. I gave my overall dimensions earlier, so you know that for a fact. But that's where the laughs come in and I'm beginning to be cool with that. I've always been extremely modest so I'm still trying to fathom what it will be like to be naked in front of 15-20 women. 

I know about the Venus/Mars thing (women as compared to men). I'm curious about just that and can't help wondering just what to expect. What will those women be thinking? Will they just take in the overall picture of us guys running out? Will they notice particular "details" and crack jokes? My wife says probably so but so what? It's all part of the deal, but it's still kind of scary to me, lol. 

She reminded me that some friends of ours had just seen the movie Run, Fat Boy, Run and with a PG-13 rating there are several scenes with mens' bare backsides and it always got enormous laughs. She says there's no difference.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Tomzzz...well? did you do it in the end? how did it go?


----------



## Tomzzz (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi, Swedish. I've been away for a few days and haven't been able to check in. There were some conflicts on scheduling so the party is taking place at 11:00 tomorrow (Saturday). I've been informed we will utilize some type of minimum coverage, but I don't know just what. Someone had an old tape with the Ray Stevens song so it will be played. The butterflies in my stomach are getting pretty restless, however.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

If it is any comfort to you, I am 45 and if I were among the ladies in the room, I honestly think I would be looking at the wives' reactions or your faces...my eyes would be kept above the waistlines or I would get red-faced myself! Good Luck!


----------



## Tomzzz (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, my wife promises that our (the guys') red faces will be the focus of their enjoyment, not whatever else. BTW, I do know that we won't get speedos because that would definitely "spoil the laughs". I'm told you have to have the bare butts for it to work at all. I think my face will be red mostly just because they're all wearing clothes and we're not.


----------



## stav (Feb 5, 2008)

Well so come on Tomzzz.. inquiring minds need to know... and see pictures... how did it go? Who had the reddest faces?


----------



## sweetp101 (Mar 13, 2008)

stav said:


> Well so come on Tomzzz.. inquiring minds need to know... and see pictures... how did it go? Who had the reddest faces?


:rofl:


----------



## Tomzzz (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi, everyone. Well, it did go but oh.... my....gosh, how embarrassing! I may leave something out because some details are still coming back to me since my mind wasn't on the party as a whole but on the fact that I had just walked out in a room full of women totally naked. I have never, no never been so red-faced in my life. I guess the closest thing to it was about five years ago we went to Europe and at the beach, the men of all ages commonly wear nut-huggers. My wife had gotten me some and they didn't leave much to the imagination, but at least there were dozens of guys there doing likewise. Also, everything that could go wrong did go wrong. First, our "minimum coverage" consisted of some of those short socks designed to be worn with tennis shoes and shorts. We had decided on some coverage just to be sure nobody saw more than they wanted to. The other guys just put the socks on and went for it. I could not believe mine would stay on, it just felt too loose so I tossed it at the last second and decided to use my hands (they seemed more reliable) to preserve my modesty (if there was any left). Then as we were nervously waiting, the cassette tape or the player, whichever, wouldn't work so they could start the Ray Stevens song. They must have fumbled with it for what seemed like hours while my wife came back repeatedly to tell us they should have it any second. I told her to please hurry up so we could get this over with while the two other guys cracked "politically incorrect" jokes about us three guys in a room naked together. When we finally strolled out, I was second and the b-day girl's hubby came last. We all wore party hats and had those noise makers that unroll when you blow on them in our mouths. The other two guys had cans of silly string in each hand and squirted them on everybody. I had only one can since I had something else in my other hand and wasn't about to turn loose. I have never heard so much hooping and hollering and shrieking. The room is designed with an entrance at each end and is very large so we were able to pass through. Then they started yelling "Encore, Encore" so we had to go back through the opposite way again. However, the b-day girl's hubby had stopped and was hugging her and was still there, wearing his sock and with his bare backside toward the crowd. That's when I fully realized that my butt was just as visible as his was, just not quite as big. I really think the b-day girl was the star of the show in her shock at not knowing her hubby was even in the house. I went on through and got out of sight, going into the wrong room in my confusion. Funny thing, my clothes were in the room where we started. In the process of finding the right room, my wife and I think three of the ladies appeared in that part of the house, not knowing I was still walking around there. So, not being prepared, these few ladies now know everything, if you know what I mean. We got dressed and joined the party (reluctantly for me), receiving multiple hugs, pats on the back, etc. 

One thing I left out, this was supposedly "a bunch of older ladies". However, on my way back through the second time, I was surprised to see a friend of ours, a woman about thirty who lives close by us and whose kids play with our grandkids. I hadn't noticed her the first time through because she was behind me. Fortunately, she wasn't one of them that caught me uncovered in the hall. During our second (clothed) appearance, this young woman came up to me and said " Hey, Tom, that's a really cute birthday suit you have: I had never seen you in it before!". I could have crawled under the table, and looked over at my wife who was laughing her head off, since she had instructed this young woman to do that knowing it would embarrass me all over again. That was kind of heartless, don't you all think? 

All in all, I must admit I was laughing along with everyone else before it was all over. My biggest fear now is the next time this young friend drops by our house, which is usually two or three times a week. I will eventually have to face her and re-live it all again.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm glad you were able to laugh about it in the end...try not to stress about the 30-something lady...she is probably thinking you must be a pretty decent, fun-loving guy to participate in that! You just need to come up with a clever response should the ribbing continue...like 'since the party, I've barely been home...pun intended...from all the calls I've received to do their parties'


----------



## stav (Feb 5, 2008)

I think you are an absolute star for doing it! Well done you, and if your wife ever needed proof how much you love her, then she won't ever have to ask you for any feats of daring... No way would she able to come up with one more daring than this!





oh and.... i guess photos are out of the question then?


----------



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

I think by all the reactions that we're all pretty impressed and proud of you. And we're also all glad you finally filled us in. Way to go Tomzzz!!!! I got a great laugh out of your final post. It must have been quite the sight, the whole time, from the three naked guys to the stumbling at the end. You're a real trooper I think. How did the other guys handle this?? Like you did?? 

Congratulations you've just cracked a milestone in your life... haha.


----------



## pigpen (May 5, 2008)

Brave - very brave!

:rofl:


----------



## Tomzzz (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, It seems I've developed quite a cheering squad, here. I don't really know what to say. 

One thing I did forget to mention is that there was a general concensus among them that my costume was actually funnier than the other two guys. They thought it more amusing that I had to cover myself as opposed to the other guys wearing the socks. For whatever that's worth, I just threw it in. As far as the other guys, b-day girl's hubby was unfazed. After I got lost in the house, I don't even know when he went and got his clothes but I know he hung back there and clowned with them for a bit. His wife was in total shock, for sure. I was glad since it diverted some attention away from me. The third guy was kind of mediocre, I think. He could take it or leave it: He didn't hang around but wasn't rushing to get out of there, either. He is around 80, so I guess he really just doesn't care any more. I definitely had the reddest face, but there again, I was the youngest. 

I learned the "thirty-something" friend is actually 28, lol. I still haven't had to face her but it's going to be embarrassing. We've known her for about ten years and she's a very attractive woman and married to a very nice looking young man. There's just something unnerving about her having been there and now can compare me to him. Ugghhh.... 

Since the group was allowed to assume the streakers were hired, they were told no photography, even cell phones and I think everyone complied. Except the one lady who lives under my roof. She snapped a few of me as I wandered about. When I noticed that, I grabbed something, I think it was a towel and covered my face. Why, I don't know but in a split-second decision you don't always do the most logical thing. I'm not too concerned about people seeing the "anonymous" ones since so much has been seen anyway (maybe you'll get your wish, Stav) but the ones with my face included are definitely ours (I think they may have been deleted). The people I work with do not know I did this and I would like to keep it that way. 

I thought of some more lines to respond with if I get more requests:

(1) Can you give me directions to your house? I barely know the town. 

(2) I don't know if I can come: I don't have a thing to wear. 

Stav, I'm going to print your last post about what a great hubby I am and frame it and give it to my wife, lol. She may not know all of that about me. Thanks. She knows, actually, that I've been chatting on this site but she hasn't actually looked at it. I've told her about all the responses, though. I told her I had built up quite a following and she may need to be concerned, but she is confident she's pretty safe, lol. And she is.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Tomzzz said:


> Except the one lady who lives under my roof. She snapped a few of me as I wandered about. When I noticed that, I grabbed something, I think it was a towel and covered my face. Why, I don't know but in a split-second decision you don't always do the most logical thing.


:lol:
When I attended university many years ago, my roommate (friend from high school) and I were the pranksters in our dorm. We usually worked as a team, but this reminded me of one I did to her:

She was in the shared shower down the hall, I went in and took her towel/clothes and in its place left a small wash cloth. When she came out, she knew there wasn't enough towel to cover all parts so she did the same thing...put it over her face and ran back to our room. :rofl:

She did get me back though.


----------



## Tomzzz (Apr 15, 2008)

Hopefully for your friend, it was all girls who could have, or did see her. 

That's reminiscent of an event that I witnessed but was not a part of just after starting Jr. Hi. At that time, Jr. Hi started with 7th grade. We had to do gym class, complete with uniforms, showers, the whole thing which was totally different from elementary school. Well, our school was arranged so the girls' locker room was down past the boys', therefore the girls had to walk past ours to get there. One day as I came around the corner into the hall leading to the gyms, a group of two or three older boys was pushing a small 7th grader out the locker room door into the hall. The bad part was that this guy was naked except for a pair of gym socks. He was struggling against them but you know how much grip socks give on a hard surface. They got him out and held the door shut for maybe thirty seconds. There were, of course several girls passing by and giggling and he was probably seen by at least fifteen of them. He was trying to cover himself (not his face) but wasn't doing very well because he was trying to push the door open with his hands. 

I told my buddy about this and he, knowing how gullible I was, said that this happened all the time to smaller 7th graders as a kind of initiation thing, and that the teachers just pretended they didn't know and laughed about it. I was always among the smallest in my class, but he was a bigger guy so he didn't have to worry about it. This, of course was just a tale he knew I'd believe. But it did cause me to wonder all year long if and when I'd get pushed out in the hall naked with girls walking by. 

Now tell us the rest of the story, how did your friend get you back?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Tomzzz said:


> Hopefully for your friend, it was all girls who could have, or did see her.


Yes, an all girl dorm, no guys roaming around at the time.


Tomzzz said:


> Now tell us the rest of the story, how did your friend get you back?


Well, I had just gotten ready to go on a date, hair, makeup done and dressed to go out. She had the girl next door stop by and tell me that someone wrote something nasty about me in the bathroom stall, so we went down there. When I went into the stall I could barely see this black marker above the toilet so I went all the way in and up close it said (which I read out loud) "You're all wet!" ... or as I said "You're all wet??" At that moment, she was in the next stall and proceeded to dump a bucket of water over the top right onto my head 
payback is sweet


----------



## Tomzzz (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, she really came on with a vengeance, didn't she? As long as you took it well, what the heck? What did you do about your date? You didn't just answer the door when he arrived and say "No big deal, I just got a bucket of water dumped on me. Let's go". Did you know the guy well? How did that work out?

She's lucky you didn't do her like a girl told of doing her friend on Jay Leno's show. He was doing the question routine about crazy things that happened to them with the audience and two college girls were there. One told of being in the dorm shower when the fire alarm went off. The other girl had taken her clothes, towels, anything she could cover up with. The first girl told how she grabbed some paper towels and tried to use them for cover and went outside. So here she was outside the dorm with only a few paper towels and a crowd gathering. Well, the other girl acknowledged at this time that she was the one who had taken everything and set off the fire alarm. I think from her reaction, the shower girl may have planned to kill her friend right after the show. If I remember correctly, the fire alarm girl stated that she got away with that part of the deal.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

That one is over the top! We both took it well and are still best of friends today. The date? Well, we eventually married and had 3 kids, we were together for 20 years but now divorced and both since remarried. We started dating in high school so it wasn't a first date or anything. Funny thing is my roommate never cared for my ex or the way he treated me...in hindsight maybe it was sabotage!


----------



## Tomzzz (Apr 15, 2008)

So maybe there really was some handwriting on the wall (in the bathroom, get it?). At least you got three kids in the deal, that's good.

Here's one that's old and you may have heard about it but I did get to help out on it in a real life scenario. This was in the mid 70's when the gas shortage was on, so I was just a young guy. There was a man who worked where I did and he was one of those hard-headed retired military guys. He bought some small car, I think a Chevette or maybe a Pinto and was constantly bragging about how much gas it would save and preaching to us how we were going to go broke driving our "gas guzzlers", as Jimmy Carter called them. We had heard of this prank and decided to do it on him. One of the guys would carry a gas can in his trunk and every day or two at break he would go and pour a little bit of gas into this guy's tank, not enough to notice on the gage. Well, his mileage kept getting better and he wouldn't let us forget it. We had his mileage up to some incredible amount, I think 60-70 mpg. We planned to keep going until something gave, which it finally did. After a while, someone (not in our workplace) put 2 and 2 together and told him what must be going on. He finally figured it out and confronted us, and we admitted to the trick. He took it really well considering how he normally reacted to things. But for a long time we would come in and rib him with things like "Hey, Frank, is that new car up to 100 mpg yet?". 

Of course gas was about 10% of what it is now but I think we all pitched in on the cost. But it was well worth it.


----------



## stav (Feb 5, 2008)

Tomzzz said:


> Well, It seems I've developed quite a cheering squad, here. I don't really know what to say.
> 
> 
> I learned the "thirty-something" friend is actually 28, lol. I still haven't had to face her but it's going to be embarrassing. We've known her for about ten years and she's a very attractive woman and married to a very nice looking young man. There's just something unnerving about her having been there and now can compare me to him. Ugghhh....
> ...



LOL! Tomzz you are a breath of fresh air. It's great that you can laugh about it. Years from now it will be a tale you'll be dining out on 

I am sure your wife already knows she has a man in a million.


----------



## stav (Feb 5, 2008)

you'll get over it i'm sure..... who knows, a new career as a stripogram may beckon..  There's alot of money in that sort of work


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Tomzzz said:


> She must have invited three million men, then because there were three of us. The other two were more willing, though, lol. Come to think of it, I have gotten steaks for supper a couple of times since. Hmmm... maybe I need to do it more often???
> 
> BTW, I finally had to face the 28 year old friend. She had dropped in and they were sitting in the kitchen when I came in. I put my hands over my face and said I'm not here and she knew what that meant: that I was embarrassed to see her (or actually that she had seen me). She just gave me a big hug and told me that I was a good sport, etc. But I did at that moment re-live the whole thing again.


Sounds like your wife is thankful you did this for her.

draconis


----------

